# Hello from an HG420 refugee



## Bamstone (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everybody. Well it looks like HG420 is in the toilet for good. Can't imagine what is REALLY going on there, but there is no way it takes three months to restore data. Alot of BS IMHO, along with the Doc's shipping methods obviously getting targeted by US authorities.

This is my new home. Too scared to order seed to the US so I've started making my own, and I'm very happy with the results so far, although I'm no breeder.

Right now I'm I've got in flower:

DP Blueberry (self pollinated hermie gave me several female seeds that are taking off wonderfully), probably my all time favorite
Homemade White Russian (Serious AK47 x DP White Widow)
Black Domina F1 & F2
Blockhead F1 (my last seed and it's a girl!)
Fruitloops - my own cross of FST Grapefruit x Black Domina - A huge favorite among friends and family. Named by my sister-in-law Because it tastes and smells like the cereal.

Drop me a line, say hello, whatever, especially any of you from HG420.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## fuzzy420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Bam whats up?Im Fuzzy from Hg.What the hell happened to hg420?We got back from Ike bitch slappin us and still no Hg.I guess a new home it is.Hope they like Texans,lol. peace,Fuzzy


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome to riu, sounds like you know your stufff


----------



## squints68 (Oct 22, 2008)

dam i might have to ctalk to you more when i'm at that stage. welcome


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 25, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Bamstone said:


> This is my new home. Too scared to order seed to the US so I've started making my own, and I'm very happy with the results so far, although I'm no breeder.
> 
> Drop me a line, say hello, whatever, especially any of you from HG420.



sounds like you have some good genetics, welcome aboard 


yellowsnakes

from Calgary, Canada

and welcome to RIU 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## BlazedWaffles26 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi welcome to RIU!!!  I have a question I'm hoping you can possibly answer since you are from HG420. I received some freebies from Dr. Chronic awhile back and they are from a member of HG420, RUOK. The strain is called RUOK's Special Straight Strains Mix that he sent in. Do you happen to have any idea what strain this is? The things a monster and I'm curious to find out about what it is! Thanks in advance, and again welcome!!!


----------

